# Webdesign forums



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Taking nothing away from TSF, i am searching for a forum that is solely commited to website desiners. As i am using Dreamweaver flash etc, something geared towards those lines would be idea.

I would appreciate any valid suggestions.


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

How about Macromedia?

They have a huge DW forum.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

sitepointforums.com The only one dedicated to webmasters that I visit.


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

hopper said:


> How about Macromedia?
> 
> They have a huge DW forum.


Thanks for that mate but i dont want to be 'Vendor' Specific to get the best all round forum. :sayyes:


----------

